# Internal Server Error    brauche hilfe



## spawnkiller (4. Juni 2004)

Also ich habe       ApacheFriends XAMPP (basic package) version 1.4.2 (win32) 

Aber immer wen ich AL Download Protektion zu installieren versuche dann kommt immer 



Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator, admin@localhost and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
________________________________________
Apache/2.0.49 (Win32) mod_perl/1.99_13 Perl/v5.8.3 PHP/4.3.6 mod_autoindex/color mod_ssl/2.0.49 OpenSSL/0.9.7d mod_python/3.1.3 Python/2.3.3 Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80




ich würde sagen das es an den perl Modulen liegt 
kan mir einer sagen wie ich das weg bekomme 


danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Ben Ben (4. Juni 2004)

hmm um dir besser helfen zu können, als auch um deinen Informationsstand über die genaue Ursache zu erweitern, wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll der "Vermutung" der Fehlermeldung folge zu leisten und mal in der error.log zu schauen, was er denn für einen Fehler meldet.
Sollte nicht genug drinstehen, verändere in der httpd.conf mal das Loglevel auf debug, starte apache neu.
Wichtig zu wissen wäre vielleicht auch bei was für einem Aufruf der Fehler auftritt.


----------



## spawnkiller (4. Juni 2004)

das sind die fehler meldungen


[Wed Jun 04 09:44:20 2003] [warn] (OS 64)Der angegebene Netzwerkname ist nicht mehr verfügbar.  : winnt_accept: Asynchronous AcceptEx failed.

[Wed Jun 04 09:44:21 2003] [warn] (OS 64)Der angegebene Netzwerkname ist nicht mehr verfügbar.  : winnt_accept: Asynchronous AcceptEx failed.

[Wed Jun 04 09:44:21 2003] [warn] (OS 64)Der angegebene Netzwerkname ist nicht mehr verfügbar.  : winnt_accept: Asynchronous AcceptEx failed.

[Wed Jun 04 09:44:21 2003] [warn] (OS 64)Der angegebene Netzwerkname ist nicht mehr verfügbar.  : winnt_accept: Asynchronous AcceptEx failed.

[Wed Jun 04 09:44:42 2003] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] script not found or unable to stat: C:/Programme/xampp/xampp/xampp/htdocs/Neuer Ordner/Neuer Ordner (2)/alinstall/install.pl, referer: http://127.0.0.1/Neuer Ordner/Neuer Ordner (2)/alinstall/


ach ja ich wollte die install zu 
AL Download Protection ausfüren


----------

